# sand or gravel?



## HODDY (21 Aug 2008)

Hi, quick question. I am getting some pymgy cories tomorrow but  i heard that gravel can be uncomfortable for them. But sand seems a pain for planting plants. Would you go with sand or gravel?

Thanks,Ben.


----------



## aaronnorth (21 Aug 2008)

i had gravel with cory's, it created no big problems. Gravel also lets waste fo through and provides nutrients to the roots - doesnt matter that much if you have a nutrient rich substrate. Sand isnt to bad for planting - you will get the hang of it.


----------



## Steve Smith (21 Aug 2008)

As long as it isn't too big a grain, and isn't sharp in any way then it should be fine   Thought about maybe having a sandy area perhaps?


----------

